# Wlan Dlink DIR-300 wenig leistung



## Hardwarecracker (17. Januar 2009)

Hi Leutz,

Hab nun seit einigen Tagen Kabel Deutschland Internet und Phone Comfort ( 20000/1000 )
Dazu habe ich den DLINK DIR-300 Wlan Router bekommen. 

An "meinem" Rechner ist der Router mit einem Lankabel angeschlossen und die Übertragung liegt bei ca 19500 Mbits.

Am Rechner meiner Frau ist ein WLAN PCI Adapter DLINK DWL-G510 eingebaut und dort liegt die übertragung bei ca. 2000 - 3000 Mbits, Das Dlink tool zeigt an das die verbindung hervorragend ist und die leistungsanzeige ( grüne Balken ) sind auf vollanschlag.

Nun liegen zwischen Router und PC eine normale Steinwand und die entfernung beträgt ca. 3-4 meter. 

Diese Leistungsangaben sind unabhängig, ob mein PC mit Lan im netz ist oder nicht.

Auch das Programm TCPOptimierer brachte nix, muss ich noch irgendwas anderes einstellen ? 

Kennt einer das Problem  bzw die Lösung  ?

Gruss Hansi


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2009)

Das D-Link-Tool hatte ich auch mal, habs aber wieder runter geworfen. Hm, zeigt es dir außer lustigen Balken auch irgendwo die etablierte WLAN-Verbindungsrate an? Z.B. 54 Mbit/s etc.


----------



## Hardwarecracker (17. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Jep, er zeigt die übertragung mit 54 Mbits an, also alles wie es sein sollte, aber trotzdem schnarcht das Wlan.

Sind da noch irgendwelche anderen einstellungen zu tätigen ??

Gruss Hansi


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2009)

Da gibt es wohl nichts mehr einzustellen, außer direkt im Treiber. Die Defaulteinstellungen sind aber meist okay. Bei durchgehend 54 Mb/s und hoher Signalstärke müßte die Geschichte eigentlich ordentlich wuppen.
Wenn rund um euch viele andere WLANs (bei mir sind es bis zu zwölf) sind, kann es sein, dass Störungen auftreten. Das D-Link-Tool zeigt (wenn ich mich recht erinnere), nicht nur die anderen WLANs an, es zeigt auch, auf welchem Kanal die funken. Vielleicht solltet ihr mal den Kanal wechseln und einen nehmen, der überhaupt nicht oder kaum genutzt wird.


----------

